# Tacómetro de naftero en diesel



## elcordobes50 (Feb 7, 2021)

Hola chicos como están ... En este caso traigo una duda... Tengo un tablero de un Corsa diesel al cual no le funciona el tacómetro... Revise la señal que viene del alternador y esta funciona bien... A su vez tengo un tablero de Corsa naftero que tiene tacómetro pero este no anda con esa señal....

Quería saber si habría una forma de hacer anda esa señal que da el alternarnador o optar de poner un dispositivo tipo Arduino para hacer andar el tacómetro del naftero en el diesel.....

Sino también de optar de poner un señor de rpm cómo trae el Corsa en la polea del cigüeñal

Ya que me gusta mucho más el tablero del naftero ...

Sea como sea escucho opiniones


----------



## elcordobes50 (Jun 3, 2021)

Hola chicos como están???
 Estoy experimentando:

Módulo de Volkswagen de 7 pines el cual sirve para generar una señal para mí tacómetro...

También uso una rueda fonica estilo Corsa 1.6

Y un sensor de 3 pines del mismo auto...

En teoría se sacaría la parte de la bobina dejando solo el positivo de alimentación

Y después los cables del distribuidor que son 3 se acoplaría con el sensor de rpm de 3 pines

La idea vino de acá : Facebook Groups

Me gustaría si podrían darme una mano y ver si antes de usar la rueda fonica y el sensor de rpm  se podría usar otra cosa... Ya que el vídeo el no usa pero no dice cuál...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2021)

elcordobes50 dijo:


> Hola chicos como están???
> Estoy experimentando:


En motores Diésel se emplea la salida *"W" *del alternador, si es que la posee.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 4, 2021)

Ese modulo NO tiene salida para tacómetro, usa la misma señal que la bobina.
Como dice Fogo, o colocar un iman de neodimio bien pegado en el volante, y aprovechar que siempre tiene una ranura abierta entre la caja y el motor. Un sensor HALL, y de ahi circuiteria para adaptar las señales...
Que se yo.
Con lo que estas perdiendo el tiempo y dinero en experimentar, hubieses reparado el original


----------

